# Pirelli Pzero NERO M+S all season stretchable?



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

any one have any good input on Pirelli - PZero Nero M+S? they are all season and i found a set for a good price... i want to stretch new rubber on my summer wheels but im not sure about all season tires. anyone do this? 










need feedback asap... found a good deal want to purchase


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

nvm ordered already... ill add info when theyre mounted later on


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Intrested in knowing how they stretch.. I also f


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

They aren't really known for stretching.

Post up some pictures of the final product.

Edit: What size tire and what width wheel?


----------



## VW4EVERMAN (Oct 27, 2005)

Any update, pictures ? ?


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats up guys sorry for the wait.. Nothing yet but i have an 18x8.5 wheel and the tires are 215/40/18.. Not a dramatic streatch but i know someone with the same setup. Ill have pics and everything soon for you all


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

well i must say for the $$$ these are awesome tires. the stretch wasn't as dramatic as i thought and fit somewhat perfect for my drop. I'm currently swapping out the audis this week for a less wider tire and better offset wheel to prevent any rub at all. will update you again with this. but over all for the price... great tires, good traction and smooth ride. i recommend them


----------

